# Pu He



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

PU HE was the second of two large container ships built 1989/1990 on the Clyde for COSCO.She was launched at 0530 because of tidal conditions on 9th June 1989 and was photogaphed by a friend,sadly now passed on,who got up early to record the launch.


----------

